# Aptaujas >  Cik elektronikas pulciņus zināt sev tuvākajā apkārtnē?

## Raimonds1

Nesen veicu privātu aptauju, zvanot rajonu izglītības ārpusklases darba atbildīgajiem skolu pārvalžu vai kā viņas tur organizatoriem 5 Rīgai tuvos rajonos un konstatēju, ka ir tikai 2 elektronikas pulciņi (5 rajonos!!!)
Nu tad kā ir - ir satraukumam pamats par augstas pievienotas vērtības ražošanu vai nav??

----------


## Mairis

Cits variants: Nezinu nevienu tuvākajā un tālākā apkārtnē

----------


## Neatkarīgais

kaads veel satraukums?  :: 
nav vienalga? varu tev pateikt- jauniešiem tas neinteresee, nu ļoti reti kam interesee. man tikai nedaudz, gribu pabeigt savu pastuuzi, varbut uztaisit kadu vnk. cnc, un viss. nu nav intereses un laika. meitenes un tusi man tomer patik labaak. ja par tiem pulciņiem, rigaa laikam bija 2 bet nezinu kas tur iet, man personigi butu pazars tur liist pie kautkādiem nuugiem kas visu vispirms izrēķins, teorija, teorija, teorija uttt... patiik pašam uz savu galvu kko samočīt, ja iet- labi, ja uzsprāgst arii labi  :: 
ja kas visu ko esmu taisijis, pat nesaprotu kaa tas darbojas, vnk peec sheemas salieku un viss  ::

----------


## dmd

tas saucās automātika. ar domu, ka tu esi automāts. roboti to dara lētāk un kvalitatīvāk, kāpēc tad mocīties pašam?

no matemātikas nebūtu jābaidās. bet ja bail... tad neko.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es nebaidos, bet man šķiet ka nav jēgas to darīt, jo kāds to jau ir izdariijis  :: 
sava veida automatikai jau ir, bet jau to nedaru lai gūtu pieredzi (taada gan rodas, bet tas nav iemesls) bet gan lai lētākā veidā tiktu pie man vajadzīgām lietām

----------


## dmd

nu, ja neinteresē, tad jā, droši vien nav vērts rēkināt un zināt.

----------

